# a view from a non dallas fan



## Clinton Boswell (Aug 10, 2003)

I am an outsider so I can give you guys an unbiased view of this trade. I think its simply a great trade for dallas. I think Jamison fits in perfect cause he can play off the ball. he is good on the weak side. I actually think there is a chance that he will come off the bench there in big D. Fortson is an all world rebounder who just found himself in a bad spot last year. He may start to provide Dallas that internal presence in that lineup. Chris Mills wont do squat. But here is the sleeper of the trade. Jiri Welsch. i am sure most people just forget about him. DONT. He had a great summer. He is a pure combo guard. He can get you into your offense, is a super shooter, can get into the lane and plays solid D. Dallas will go to a 3 guard rotation with him as the 3rd guard. getting this guy was an incredible steal. Losing NVE will be tough. NVE was great when it counted for Dallas. But Jamisons inside/outside game, Fortson on the boards and Jiri Welsh as a super young guard easily makes up for it. People talk about the lakers offseason all the time. And it was a good one. But I think you can make a legit argument that the Lakers and there great offseason is nothing more then the 4th or possibly 5th best offseason in the west. Id rather get what Dallas got in this trade and in terms of their draft (isnt Sekularec coming next year?) then the Lakers. Reason being is that with jamison, Fortson and Welsh, you know they will give you 82 games and the playoffs. in LA, you just dont know how much a 37 year old PG (there arent many good PGs at that age) and 41 year old PF can give you. My guess is that they will slip big time this year. Good trade Dallas. This might just be enough to get you guys past San Antonio, who also had a great offseason


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

yeah I like welsch alot. Sekularac aint panning out. but josh howard and marquis daniels are dope rookies. I think the mavs should resign bell


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

I was hoping for Mladen to come because I wanted another import but I guess he aint come because he didnt improve.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Gary Payton is 35. Jul 23

Malone is 40. Jul 24


----------



## dsakilla (Jun 15, 2003)

Dallas needs a center, no matter who theyhave at the other 4 positions. Until Dallas gets a guy who can defend and score inside on other centers, then Dallas will never make it past the Western Conference finals.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dsakilla</b>!
> Dallas needs a center, no matter who theyhave at the other 4 positions. Until Dallas gets a guy who can defend and score inside on other centers, then Dallas will never make it past the Western Conference finals.


and exactly what big time centers are their left in the nba besides shaq? *heards crickets chirping* maybe yao but there's no dominant center after shaq. Tighten up on ya bball knowledge man.


----------



## TDaddy25 (Aug 25, 2003)

Ok INTELLECT, before you go telling people to catch up on bball knowledge so should you. Ok Shaq is only BIG NAME center in the league. Dallas doesnt even have a a respectable center. Bradley, 7foot 6 and misses layups, gets dunked on, and lafrenz, the marshmellow man, if he had a choice i bet he would play the 2 guard cuz he would have to play "rough." Although Shaq is only big name, you tell me who on Dallas can stop Rasho, Kandiman, Brad Miller or Vlade?? or even match up with them? noone Dallas has. think about that one, and please copy my post like you do to everyone and say something stupid about it, cuz on this one the point has been proven. Cuz i know what your gonna say, those other guys suck, but they are better than anything Dallas has at the 5 spot!!!
Tdaddy holla at me i made my point


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TDaddy25</b>!
> Tdaddy holla at me i made my point


No you haven't, Kandiman is over rated. Watch Fortson school kanDi this coming season.


----------



## TDaddy25 (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> 
> 
> No you haven't, Kandiman is over rated. Watch Fortson school kanDi this coming season.



FORTSON, hahaha, ok ill love to watch that this year!!! Fortson!! haha what has he done latley, did he start in GOLDEN STATE??? Fortson? Kandimans weak, but im not the only one saying he could be something if he screws his head on, i dont hear talks about fortson being a all star if he screws his head on.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

what are you mentally ill? kandi could get stopped by freakin muggsy. Rasho is weak and soft, miller can't even play offense and vlade can't play 2 miutes without a smoke! Forstson led the league in rebounds two years ago you idiot! Kandi hasn't done crap in the league yet! When fortson's dad died he left for a week and golden state got mad then gave the starting nod to murphy, then fortson got pissed and that's why he didn't start. Before YOU tell someone anything, you need to learn how to not make an @$$ of youself!


----------



## TDaddy25 (Aug 25, 2003)

You talk bad on every center in the league like you guys adding fortson is like adding Shaq. he led the league in rebounds, ok, 2 years ago, that great, what has he done for me latley?? Before you go calling centers soft, look at what you guys got, Bradley, and a 2 gaurd trapped in a centers body in raef. adding fortson does improve you, but not too much. I hope i look like an *** right now too, but when the smoke clears, twolves will beat the little d 3 out of 4 times this year, oh ya i said it, and be the 2 seed in the west, making the western conference finals. little d is gonna be the 5, and lose first round!!! They should have lost last year if it wasnt for pippen gettin hurt. Ill see who is looking like an *** then boys!

no masked cursing, thanks.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TDaddy25</b>!
> You talk bad on every center in the league like you guys adding fortson is like adding Shaq. he led the league in rebounds, ok, 2 years ago, that great, what has he done for me latley?? Before you go calling centers soft, look at what you guys got, Bradley, and a 2 gaurd trapped in a centers body in raef. adding fortson does improve you, but not too much. I hope i look like an *** right now too, but when the smoke clears, twolves will beat the little d 3 out of 4 times this year, oh ya i said it, and be the 2 seed in the west, making the western conference finals. little d is gonna be the 5, and lose first round!!! They should have lost last year if it wasnt for pippen gettin hurt. Ill see who is looking like an *** then boys!


Keep dreaming *edited*.

No need for that.

Stop editing my posts!! there is nothing offensive about
saying "Keep dreaming kid". Geez, you give some people a little
bit of power and it goes to thier head.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

yeah! ok, I think your post speaks for itself. Raef might be soft, but he's the only ligit scoring threat at center other than Shaq right now, my friend. The reason he hasn't done nothing lately(fortson) is because of what I told you, GS benched him for the reasons I stated earlier! What are you doing? seriously, what? you keep digging yourself in a bigger hole every time you post!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Look its obvious the Mavs couldnt add a top center so they strenghtened evrything else. This is a good move. What were they supposed to do? Sit there?

If Kandi is such an improvement why did SA go after Nosteravich 1st and sign him for a lot more then they could have signed Kandi for? Especially since they are conscience of thier cap? No Mav fan has ever said the Wolves suck but yall keep coming in her and not respecting what this team has accomplished. All we have to go on is the past and using made up #'s ain gonna solve anything


TWolves
96 first round exit
97" "
98" "
99" "
00" "
01" "
02" "

Mavs
00 second round exit
01 second round exit going through the wolves
02 WCF exit

The Mavs have gotten better every year. The wolves have stood still.


----------



## TDaddy25 (Aug 25, 2003)

Raef is ligit center in scoring next to shaq?? dude face the fact that Kandiman and Rasho all put up better numbers than him last year.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TDaddy25</b>!
> Ok INTELLECT, before you go telling people to catch up on bball knowledge so should you. Ok Shaq is only BIG NAME center in the league. Dallas doesnt even have a a respectable center. Bradley, 7foot 6 and misses layups, gets dunked on, and lafrenz, the marshmellow man, if he had a choice i bet he would play the 2 guard cuz he would have to play "rough." Although Shaq is only big name, you tell me who on Dallas can stop Rasho, Kandiman, Brad Miller or Vlade?? or even match up with them? noone Dallas has. think about that one, and please copy my post like you do to everyone and say something stupid about it, cuz on this one the point has been proven. Cuz i know what your gonna say, those other guys suck, but they are better than anything Dallas has at the 5 spot!!!
> Tdaddy holla at me i made my point


oh no! not the big offensive JUGGERNAUTS kandiman, miller, vlade and rasho. What will dallas ever do? How will they ever stop those GREAT BIG MEN?  bwahahhahahahahhahahahahhahah Oh my stomach hurts from laughing at this dude.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TDaddy25</b>!
> Raef is ligit center in scoring next to shaq?? dude face the fact that Kandiman and Rasho all put up better numbers than him last year.


Raef is the 4th or 5th option.

Kandi and Rasho were 3rd options.

comeon man stop spreading so much hate. go bother the Lakers Kings and Spurs.


----------



## TDaddy25 (Aug 25, 2003)

i dont know if those people would be as fun to argue with, or as close minded as you guys. i never once said Dallas sucks, never. They are proven a great team. Im just sayin with people talkin about how spree and cassell are washed up. if Dallas would have gotten one i bet it would be the oposite. Jamison isnt washed up, infact hasnt even hit his peak yet, but does it improve Dallas?? Scoring Wise, Yes, rebound Sure, but on the defensive end where Dallas struggles the most, not really. Its just funny to me how minny is a laughing stock since they got knocked out 7 straight years. this is the first year the team has done anything to improve. 5th best?? How can a team that finished 4th last year, add vet leaders and scoring options and only lose 1 starting player make us worse??? no other team beside the lakers have added as much as the wolves have, that all i wanna say


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TDaddy25</b>!
> i dont know if those people would be as fun to argue with, or as close minded as you guys. i never once said Dallas sucks, never. They are proven a great team. Im just sayin with people talkin about how spree and cassell are washed up. if Dallas would have gotten one i bet it would be the oposite. Jamison isnt washed up, infact hasnt even hit his peak yet, but does it improve Dallas?? Scoring Wise, Yes, rebound Sure, but on the defensive end where Dallas struggles the most, not really. Its just funny to me how minny is a laughing stock since they got knocked out 7 straight years. this is the first year the team has done anything to improve. 5th best?? How can a team that finished 4th last year, add vet leaders and scoring options and only lose 1 starting player make us worse??? no other team beside the lakers have added as much as the wolves have, that all i wanna say


read slowly. When you go to the WCF you don't have to ADD MUCH DO YOU? The kings are better than the wolves. So are the mavs. So are the lakers. So are the spurs. UNTIL YOUR TEAM LEARNS HOW TO GET OUT OF ROUND 1 SHUT UP. man go to the wolves forum and cheer ya team on.


----------



## TDaddy25 (Aug 25, 2003)

When you make the WCF and lose you want to impove so you make the next step, idiot. San antonio made moves. you say LA is better than us?? Someone said minny is going to have chemisty probs, and where wont the lakers. 4 future hall of famers who all can put 20+ a night shooting on one team. Lakers on paper are better, on paper are the best team in the league. Heck one of the best teams in history, but wont do much come this postseason. And the wolves will get out of the 1st round, make it to atleast the WCF this year BUD. Spurs are better?? They add minnys center, Mercer, Heduk, lose jackson and they improve more than adding Cassell, Spree, Kandi?? Kandi is stronger than Rasho and not afraid to go at someone, where rasho was scared of shaq last postseason. Sac is better, i said they were.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

dog you're just not that intelligent. I mean I know you're excited thinking ya team may actually have a chance to get outta round one but your team will go home early again this year and you'll be crying again. [email protected] Riiiiiiiight. Man whatever you're on I want some.


----------



## TDaddy25 (Aug 25, 2003)

This is the last post i have here, i never intended on it going this far. But to say the wolves are not an improved team is rediculus!! Saying a team that gave the 3peat lakers fits in the playoffs last year, and they did outplay the lakers in 3 out of the first 4 games, and then adding proven players to a roster that still has KG and Wally is not intelligent. And for all you Flip Saunders bad mouthers, for a coach that has had only one real player in KG and to take his team to the playoffs every year is something. if you say he is a bad coach you only watch you local broadcast of games, cuz on the national level he is given praises all the time. Im done, said my peace, wait for the wolves to back me up this year!


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Kandiman? What a joke. If you believe he is a top center then the NBA has gone to hell. DAllas doesnt need to worry about Kandiman. Kandiman needs to worry about improving his game and being consistent. Dallas can win with the lineup they have. They need to maximize their potential, instead of worrying about picking up more players. There comes a point when you have enough pieces to win and you need to go with it. Dallas has enough pieces to win now. They need to get it done!!!!

:starwars:


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

comps, Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

If SA plays Dallas I guess Duncan scores 30+ as usuall and Rasho will drop 15+ every game.

Now Lakers would be hard 40+ for Shaq and 20+ for Malone.

Dallas won't win cos no post D.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBobZ</b>!
> If SA plays Dallas I guess Duncan scores 30+ as usuall and Rasho will drop 15+ every game.
> 
> Now Lakers would be hard 40+ for Shaq and 20+ for Malone.
> ...


No one can guard Dirk, No on can guard Jamison, and when you do double everyone else on the court can hit the open 3. So SA will not win "cos" no peremiter D. (And No Bowen can't be considered the Spurs peremiter D, doesn't matter how bad he shuts down kobe)


----------

